# Wake up to construction!



## JahDucky (Jun 18, 2009)

So Last night we found out that our squat was getting torn down in the morning.
So we set our alarm clocks for 7 in the morning. I slept well and woke up to crunching sounds....it was in the back yard though. they were clearing the fields. A crew member came into the house while we were packing our stuff up and smile and said that we had 15 minutes before the house goes down so we have to get anything we wanted to keep.

After we had our stuff packed up we stood outside and were greeted by the smiling faces of the crew and bystanders, and chatted with a couple members of the crew. They were really sweet and were doing everything they could to make sure nobody was left in the house. Like the garage was borded up completely so before demolishing it they took the big chruching machine and lifted the builing off the ground by like 4 feet to look in and see if anybody was there. 

Ive never experienced anything like this before and it was really cool. Im not bummed like my squat mates were. There are plenty of other houses to squat.


----------



## JahDucky (Jun 19, 2009)

that was really cool of them.

Yeah ive only met one cop i didnt like but every other officer is always really sweet.


----------

